# Fish Chat On whatsapp



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

if u own a smartphone you can download the app whatsapp for free! its like bbm but for all platforms. i opened a bbm group recently and it has been really fun talking to everyone about fish on a daily and learning and helping others. but the thing about bbm is that its not cross platform compatible. so now im going mainstream with whatsapp because i broke my blackberry and now i got a samsung galaxy nexus.

email me your number and ill add you to the group in the whatsapp app. See u in chat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

bump! groups doing great. shoot me ur numbers and ill add you to the live chat!


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

whats the name of the Group ? exact spelling plz


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

rp-photo said:


> whats the name of the Group ? exact spelling plz


did you what to join?


----------



## Abusalem (Apr 20, 2016)

I am from Udaipur India. Can I join? My number +63-908-029-8078


----------

